# Is it me.. turning horse out wet.



## blitznbobs (31 May 2017)

Today after I'd ridden my horse was v sweaty so I hosed her off and then I turned her out and decided to take the dogs for a wander round the field... our fields run next to a lane and there was two people discussing my horses and I was listening to their conversation which basically was along the lines of how stupid I was for turning the horse out sopping wet... so can anyone think of a reason not to turn out a wet horse on a gloriously sunny afternoon and why it would be preferable for her to stand in a stuffy stable, just because she'd been hosed off?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 May 2017)

Coz it might roll and get mucky?


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 May 2017)

Well, I did the same to my two today after work, and very happy they were too . The only downside is that the coloured mare immediately rolls and gets filthy, but it all brushes off later.

Obs wouldn't do it on a cold day.


----------



## thatsmygirl (31 May 2017)

I would love to know their reason behind it? I always turn mine out after Iv scraped them off. They go straight to roll but at least the sweat is off them


----------



## Fruitcake (31 May 2017)

I did the same today. I do always cringe when he finds a nice dusty patch to roll in but surely it's no different to standing tied up to dry off or standing in a stable (which is probably going to be colder anyway). Not really sure what their point was.


----------



## cobsarefab (31 May 2017)

My mare lives out and is very unhappy in a stable so she is out after she has been washed ( only washed on very warm and sunny days.) gosh, what would they think of me &#128540;


----------



## PorkChop (31 May 2017)

I would do it, so I am obviously a numpty as well!


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 May 2017)

I do it all the time next time you see them hand them a hairdryer and an extension lead!


----------



## tallyho! (31 May 2017)

Love it when you hear the village opinions on your horse  I mean do they think wild horses have a 100% egyptian cotton towel hung up on the nearest tree ready for good rub down after a soak in the local watering hole??

*facepalm*

It's summmeeerrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSL (31 May 2017)

Always wash my arab before turn out on hot day. He loves a roll in the dirt.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (31 May 2017)

The ones on the yard with my boy generally don't go out wet and they'd wait until mostly dry.
The reason: they get ridden bareback to the field so it's for rider benefit not horse.


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2017)

Assuming scraped off, have no issues turning mine out still damp. Wouldn't turn out in hot sun soaking wet though as sun just heats water on coat and they will overheat


----------



## tallyho! (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Assuming scraped off, have no issues turning mine out still damp. Wouldn't turn out in hot sun soaking wet though as sun just heats water on coat and they will overheat
		
Click to expand...

Don't yours have a shake reflex?


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (31 May 2017)

Nope. I suppose it's fine as long as it's not freezing/snowing etc. Personally I wouldn't but I'm a real softy, overprotective mum so... haha


----------



## BSL (31 May 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Don't yours have a shake reflex?[/QUO.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Don't yours have a shake reflex?
		
Click to expand...

So a horse that you've hosed and soaked thoroughly will remove all excess water itself?? Pretty sure all 3 have perfectly normal reflexes, still wouldn't put them out soaking wet in hot sun

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."


----------



## BSL (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			So a horse that you've hosed and soaked thoroughly will remove all excess water itself?? Pretty sure all 3 have perfectly normal reflexes, still wouldn't put them out soaking wet in hot sun
		
Click to expand...

My boy can't wait to collapse in dirt the minute he is released and roll over and over. Got to admit have never worried over wet/sun. I'm known as " health and safety". Thanks, something else to worry about now. lol...should add my boy is grey. They have a safety valve. If in danger. Roll in dirt..


----------



## lizziebell (31 May 2017)

Errrr - what do they think happens when horses get soaking wet outside in the RAIN?


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2017)

lizziebell said:



			Errrr - what do they think happens when horses get soaking wet outside in the RAIN?
		
Click to expand...

Would assume if it's pissing down that would necessitate CLOUD cover and not boiling hot sun???? Pasted from veterinary advice :

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."

You are of course free to do exactly as you please on hot, sunny days and I will do the same


----------



## BSL (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			So a horse that you've hosed and soaked thoroughly will remove all excess water itself?? Pretty sure all 3 have perfectly normal reflexes, still wouldn't put them out soaking wet in hot sun

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."
		
Click to expand...

You may be getting confused with endurance riding. Stop off cool downs??


----------



## tallyho! (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			So a horse that you've hosed and soaked thoroughly will remove all excess water itself?? Pretty sure all 3 have perfectly normal reflexes, still wouldn't put them out soaking wet in hot sun

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."
		
Click to expand...

 Have you never seen a horse shake?


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2017)

tallyho! said:



 Have you never seen a horse shake?
		
Click to expand...

Jeez .....

If I've exercised my horses in hot weather their core temp is raised, after hosing the water scraped from them is noticibly much, much warmer than when applied. If left on the horse in hot sun it might actually increase their core temp - not the effect I'm after. So I would rather not turn them out soaking wet ... if it's ok with you?


----------



## MuddyMonster (31 May 2017)

On a very hot, sunny  day I wouldn't.  As I  too was taught that the cold water can heat up by a hot horse and act as an insulator. If I'm concerned by the temperature I'd hose, dry off the horse and keep him under shade until he was a bit drier & cooler to turn out. 

Most of the time, I have no issues with turning out when slightly wet - even if he'll come in far dustier than when he went out  

But to honest, I wouldn't comment out loud on what someone else was doing.


----------



## lizziebell (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Would assume if it's pissing down that would necessitate CLOUD cover and not boiling hot sun???? Pasted from veterinary advice :

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."
		
Click to expand...

Op didn't say she turned out wet in "boiling hot sun", just that it was a sunny afternoon. She also didn't mention how hot her horse was nor the temperature of the water, so very difficult to determine what actions are most appropriate.

We often get rain on very warm summer days. Pissing with rain one minute, then blue sky and hot the next. Can't imagine people are running out to scrape the rain water off their horses.




			You are of course free to do exactly as you please on hot, sunny days and I will do the same
		
Click to expand...

 No need to be so defensive - It really was just meant as tongue in cheek to the people mentioned in Ops post!


----------



## cobsarefab (31 May 2017)

Having had to wash my mare the other day I can confirm they shake lots off water of before you get a chance to scrape them. Pity she shook all over me though I'd just had a shower


----------



## tallyho! (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Jeez .....

If I've exercised my horses in hot weather their core temp is raised, after hosing the water scraped from them is noticibly much, much warmer than when applied. If left on the horse in hot sun it might actually increase their core temp - not the effect I'm after. So I would rather not turn them out soaking wet ... if it's ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

You seem to think I'm judging you but I'm just asking a question.


----------



## ihatework (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Jeez .....

If I've exercised my horses in hot weather their core temp is raised, after hosing the water scraped from them is noticibly much, much warmer than when applied. If left on the horse in hot sun it might actually increase their core temp - not the effect I'm after. So I would rather not turn them out soaking wet ... if it's ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

No it will evaporate. That is how cooling works, heat transfer


----------



## MuddyMonster (31 May 2017)

I would hazard a guess, that when it is raining on a hot day unless the horse has just come back from exercise the body temperature of the horse will be much cooler when turned out in relation to hard work  - so less risk of over heating. 

I guess it comes down to personal preference & the individual horse? Being a native, my horse runs hot anyway & does sweat far more than his lighter built counterparts. He's likely to get hotter quicker, particularly when exercised. I'm therefore much more careful about helping him regulate his body temperature, especially if shade is sparse than my friend with her Arab that is designed to cope in heat! Obviously if it's hot but breezy, there's less risk. Just as if I've gone for an amble around the block, I'd be less worried then if I've got back from a faster paced 10 mile ride.


----------



## Durhamchance (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Jeez .....

If I've exercised my horses in hot weather their core temp is raised, after hosing the water scraped from them is noticibly much, much warmer than when applied. If left on the horse in hot sun it might actually increase their core temp - not the effect I'm after. So I would rather not turn them out soaking wet ... if it's ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

This has always been my school of thought too, I noticed the water was very warm that I scraped off the pony after hosing the other day. Surely he won't cool down effectively if he's covered in hot water? Plus scraping it off means less water to make mud with when he inevitably rolls.


----------



## tallyho! (31 May 2017)

It such a shame we all sweat when we are hot isn't? Much better if we were dry when we're in this tropical heat then we wouldn't cook alive!

I mean what are these people in hot countries thinking when they jump in a pool to cool down???!!! Madness!! 

Horses evolved all wrong. Can you imagine sweating when you're hot to cool down??? Craaazyy!


----------



## Nudibranch (31 May 2017)

Erm...the water is "hot" because it has absorbed some of the horse's heat, and will then evaporate, further cooling the horse. The idea that a wet horse is a hot horse goes against the laws of physics. Anyway. I have no problem sponging off when sweaty and then turning out straight away and have done for 30 odd years.


----------



## blitznbobs (31 May 2017)

Unless it's 37 degrees or higher it's not going to heat up your horse. Try this experiment. Put one hand in warm water and keep the other dry (after vigorous exercise if you like) now go outside in the uk summer day... which hand feels cooler? The laws of physics will make it the wet one as the evaporation is what causes the cooling effect... people jump in a pool and get soggy for the same reason on hot holidays .


----------



## TeamChaser (31 May 2017)

I must have missed the stage of evolution where horse and human physiology became so comparable

Each to their own and I will continue to scrape after washing off a hot horse on a hot day ... my choice I guess!!


----------



## blitznbobs (31 May 2017)

Physics is constant they out the universe though this is nothing to do with physiology...


----------



## Leo Walker (31 May 2017)

I know this is for extreme conditions, but it looks like drying them off isnt really important. Its the rapid reduction in temperature that is.

http://www.scottishendurance.com/cold-water-cooling-for-hot-horses-why-when-and-how.html


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			So a horse that you've hosed and soaked thoroughly will remove all excess water itself?? Pretty sure all 3 have perfectly normal reflexes, still wouldn't put them out soaking wet in hot sun

 "It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature."
		
Click to expand...

OK, so the full quote comes from an article explaining how to cool an overheated horse in temperatures greater than 25C, not how to wash off a horse who has sweated a bit on a ride.

The full quote is:


'To cool an overheated horse (rectal temperature exceeding 103°F), spray or sponge the horse's head, back, neck, rump, and legs with cool water and immediately scrape the water off, repeating continuously until the horse is cool (Figure 2). This is an effective cooling method because heat is transferred from the horse's muscles and skin to the water, which is then removed to cool the horse. It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature.'


I think I'll keep turning mine out dripping wet.


----------



## LadySam (31 May 2017)

Drying out in the sun is a treat for ours after they've worked.  They get untacked, sent to the sand for a good roll, hosed off, scraped (but they're still pretty wet) and have a lovely pick in the good grass while they dry.  Very happy horses and no problems.


----------



## Lintel (31 May 2017)

Probably for the same reason that I'm really cruel for leaving the horses in a field with little in it.. Horses being two lamintic ponies.
I think it's naïve people ... surely.

That being said your brave! - my cream dun would be a lovely shade of chocolate dun if I did such a think as hose him and put him out haha!


----------



## sky1000 (1 June 2017)

I have no answer to this thread as to whether you should turn a horse out wet, but I do know that people are prone to making random comments with no knowledge behind them.  I have ridden a horse down a high street at walk with me in fancy dress and heard 'oh that can't be good for them'.  I have seen a notice saying 'please do not feed these ponies' and people feeding them because it was only grass or not much.


----------



## Lurfy (1 June 2017)

We get days over 40 degrees in summer, but it is a dry heat. My retired horse loves to roll in the dirt after a hose down. He is dry within 10 minutes anyway, even in the shade. He prefers to roll in dirt than grass and he has dug up a dirt patch in his paddock for this sole purpose.


----------



## little_critter (1 June 2017)

BSL said:



			You may be getting confused with endurance riding. Stop off cool downs??
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I thought that advice related to hosing off a horse in order to cool it down, not just get the sweat marks off. 
I've also seen somewhere that this advice relates to hot countries (e.g. Australia, America Deep South etc etc) where hot means hot. Coz let's face it, hot in the UK isn't actually that hot by world standards.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 June 2017)

Turning out after exercise is always better for the horse regardless of the weather. That's why we have rugs for times when it isn't even sunny!


----------



## fattylumpkin (1 June 2017)

When I first bought my horse she wasn't accustomed to being brushed, her entire grooming routine prior consisted of a good hosing down after being worked in the sulky and turned out directly  we still do this in summer, it gives her amazing relief from the horseflies and the midges.


----------



## Sparemare (1 June 2017)

Wash, scrape down and fly spray before turning out in this weather.  If I washed and turned out without scraping down the flies would be a problem.


----------



## js1006 (1 June 2017)

I have no opinion on this, I am only trying to explain the physics behind the phenomenon.

Liquid water has a high heat capacity, i.e. it takes a relatively high amount of energy to raise the temperature.  This energy will come from the surrounding environment, predominately the horse in this case.
Water has an even higher latent heat of vaporisation, i.e. it takes even more energy to evaporate the liquid water.
This results in a cooling effect both by the horse's body warming the water and then more so from letting the horse dry.  The difference is similar to that of dry bulb and wet bulb temperatures (one way humidity is calculated), where the wet bulb temperature is always lower than the dry bulb.  Even on a humid day when drying will be slower, the presence of water to evaporate will facilitate in cooling.

When you have an overheated, rather than hot, horse as per the quote given, I believe the aim would be to reduce the temperature as soon as possible.  In this case you would remove the warm water and replace with more cool water as the evaporation process takes too long. A layer of warm water would indeed act as insulation to any additional cool water (assuming no mixing which seems unlikely given the nature of splashing water on a horse).  Fwiw I'd just hose continuously until they were cool enough as the flowrate and pressure of water from a standard hose would be enough to force mixing and continual cooling.

'To cool an overheated horse (rectal temperature exceeding 103°F), spray or sponge the horse's head, back, neck, rump, and legs with cool water and immediately scrape the water off, repeating continuously until the horse is cool (Figure 2). This is an effective cooling method because heat is transferred from the horse's muscles and skin to the water, which is then removed to cool the horse. It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature.'


----------



## ihatework (1 June 2017)

js1006 said:



			I have no opinion on this, I am only trying to explain the physics behind the phenomenon.

Liquid water has a high heat capacity, i.e. it takes a relatively high amount of energy to raise the temperature.  This energy will come from the surrounding environment, predominately the horse in this case.
Water has an even higher latent heat of vaporisation, i.e. it takes even more energy to evaporate the liquid water.
This results in a cooling effect both by the horse's body warming the water and then more so from letting the horse dry.  The difference is similar to that of dry bulb and wet bulb temperatures (one way humidity is calculated), where the wet bulb temperature is always lower than the dry bulb.  Even on a humid day when drying will be slower, the presence of water to evaporate will facilitate in cooling.

When you have an overheated, rather than hot, horse as per the quote given, I believe the aim would be to reduce the temperature as soon as possible.  In this case you would remove the warm water and replace with more cool water as the evaporation process takes too long. A layer of warm water would indeed act as insulation to any additional cool water (assuming no mixing which seems unlikely given the nature of splashing water on a horse).  Fwiw I'd just hose continuously until they were cool enough as the flowrate and pressure of water from a standard hose would be enough to force mixing and continual cooling.

'To cool an overheated horse (rectal temperature exceeding 103°F), spray or sponge the horse's head, back, neck, rump, and legs with cool water and immediately scrape the water off, repeating continuously until the horse is cool (Figure 2). This is an effective cooling method because heat is transferred from the horse's muscles and skin to the water, which is then removed to cool the horse. It is critical to scrape the warmed water off immediately, or the water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature.'
		
Click to expand...

Agree with everything.
The only thing I would debate is the need to scrape when aggressively cooling a hyperthermic horse. This was certainly the old veterinary advice, dating back to I believe the Atlanta Olympics. Newer school of thought is that the time it takes to scrape is counter productive and the time would better be spent applying fresh cold water. That said most seem to still scrape then reapply water.

Now in day to day life, bog standard hot horse in average U.K. Temperatures it matters not a jot. Scrape or don't scrape. Neither is harmful.


----------



## honetpot (1 June 2017)

My neighbour recently said to me that my ponies had eaten all their grass, I suppose giving me a nudge to give them some more. I said the reason why they have 'no' grass is they are eating it and pointed at the other side of the electric tape where the grass is a foot long.
  People just do not see the whole picture.
You only have to see the ponies when it rains rolling in the mud patches to see how much they love it. There is a foal on youtube wallowing in a mud puddle, bliss.


----------



## Horsekaren (1 June 2017)

The water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature. 
I have always been taught to let a horse dry off in the shade for this reason


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2017)

Now in day to day life, bog standard hot horse in average U.K. Temperatures it matters not a jot. Scrape or don't scrape. Neither is harmful.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly. The guidance selectively quoted by others is for a very overheated horse in a hot climate at risk of collapsing if the core temperature is not rapidly cooled. Not for turning a sweaty horse out after a bath.


----------



## southerncomfort (1 June 2017)

sky1000 said:



			I have no answer to this thread as to whether you should turn a horse out wet, but I do know that people are prone to making random comments with no knowledge behind them.  I have ridden a horse down a high street at walk with me in fancy dress and heard 'oh that can't be good for them'.  I have seen a notice saying 'please do not feed these ponies' and people feeding them because it was only grass or not much.
		
Click to expand...

We had a gentleman comment that our 'mounts look very tired'.  I thought he was joking but no.  I couldn't help chuckling as we'd only been going for about 10 minutes and I can confirm that they were super chilled out, plodding along on the buckle, not tired!  

I'm another who has no problem turning out a wet horse.  If I have a scraper handy then I scrape, but on an early summer day in England I don't see a problem with not scraping either.


----------



## scats (1 June 2017)

It's not something I do, if they are hosed off, they are scraped off and left to stand in the shade or stable until dried off a little.  No reason other than it's what I was always told (back in the 80s) and it's just what I continue to do.

Lady on yard often hoses and turns out, doesn't seem to cause hers any problems.


----------



## Casey76 (1 June 2017)

Horse a bit sweaty after lesson or hack: Cold water hose, scrape off, turnout, watch horse roll in dirt

Horse very hot after lesson or hack: Cold water hose focusing on large muscle groups until horse is cooled, scrape off, turn out, watch horse roll in dirt, feed electrolytes with dinner.

Horses cool much quicker if they are wet and standing outside in a breeze rather than in an enclosed stable.

In the UK, unless you are working very intensively (high level endurance, racing, high level eventing) you are unlikely to overheat your horse enough to be worried about surface water being an insulator, the air temperature just doesn't get warm enough.


----------



## HashRouge (1 June 2017)

The showjumpers I looked after were always turned out wet in the summer if it wasn't too cold, never did them any harm. I would generally scrape them off but that was just habit. Most horses get rid of excess moisture fairly quickly after being washed anyway - their first instinct is generally to have a good shake, then get down for a roll. As others have said, I think the advice quoted is for cooling horses who have overheated, rather than for your average horse who has got a bit hot, then cooled down while walking off and then had a wash to get rid of the sweat. I'd assume few of us are riding our horses to the point of overheating regularly, if ever. Even the showjumpers I worked with would very, very rarely come back from exercise incredibly hot - this is the UK, after all. On occasion, if they had had a long session on a hot day (rare) and had come back very hot and tired, they wouldn't be turned out until we were certain they were cool and happy (and heart rate back to normal), but that didn't particularly necessitate waiting for them to dry. The way myself, my boss and everyone I worked with saw it, the best thing for the horse's welfare was to go out in the field after exercise, if at all possible.


----------



## Horsekaren (1 June 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Horse a bit sweaty after lesson or hack: Cold water hose, scrape off, turnout, watch horse roll in dirt

Horse very hot after lesson or hack: Cold water hose focusing on large muscle groups until horse is cooled, scrape off, turn out, watch horse roll in dirt, feed electrolytes with dinner.

Horses cool much quicker if they are wet and standing outside in a breeze rather than in an enclosed stable.

In the UK, unless you are working very intensively (high level endurance, racing, high level eventing) you are unlikely to overheat your horse enough to be worried about surface water being an insulator, the air temperature just doesn't get warm enough.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know  thanks!


----------



## milliepops (1 June 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Horse a bit sweaty after lesson or hack: Cold water hose, scrape off, turnout, watch horse roll in dirt

Horse very hot after lesson or hack: Cold water hose focusing on large muscle groups until horse is cooled, scrape off, turn out, watch horse roll in dirt, feed electrolytes with dinner.

Horses cool much quicker if they are wet and standing outside in a breeze rather than in an enclosed stable.

In the UK, unless you are working very intensively (high level endurance, racing, high level eventing) you are unlikely to overheat your horse enough to be worried about surface water being an insulator, the air temperature just doesn't get warm enough.
		
Click to expand...

same here 
It's easy to get carried away with things like this!  
I like to get mine outside and mooching about stretching tired muscles asap if they have worked hard.


----------



## Annagain (1 June 2017)

Monty gets turned out wet because he can be trusted. Archie has to wait until he's dry (unless we're expecting rain soon) because I've never known a horse manage to get so filthy rolling in the dirt when he's wet. I'm not talking normal rolling here, he'd put a hippo to shame. He gets turned out in the school for 10 minutes for a roll though, because I feel mean denying him that pleasure. I just don't want him doing it somewhere he can get absolutely filthy!


----------



## tallyho! (1 June 2017)

Horsekaren said:



			The water may serve as insulation and might actually increase the horse's body temperature. 
I have always been taught to let a horse dry off in the shade for this reason 

Click to expand...

I'll remember this when I need a cup of tea at the yard...


----------



## teapot (1 June 2017)

tallyho! said:



			I'll remember this when I need a cup of tea at the yard...
		
Click to expand...

You're meant to drink hot drinks in warm/hot temps to raise your inner temperature, rather than drinking cold ones. 

I'm another not to turn out dripping/soaking wet - have always scraped off, left to dry for a bit and brushed before turning out.


----------



## Sophire (1 June 2017)

I can't say I'd ever bath/ wash off without scraping after, but after scraping I wouldn't hesitate to put straight in the field. I don't normally because I'm normally doing something with them to then allow drying time (plaiting, pulling manes etc.), but it wouldn't be something I'd actively avoid I don't think. 

My horses fortunately for them have never been worked to the point they need repeated water, scraping, water, however have always understood the reasoning behind the method.


----------



## smellsofhorse (1 June 2017)

Deleted my reply


After reading some of the replys.

I'm not getting involved in the argument!


----------



## tallyho! (1 June 2017)

teapot said:



			You're meant to drink hot drinks in warm/hot temps to raise your inner temperature, rather than drinking cold ones. 

I'm another not to turn out dripping/soaking wet - have always scraped off, left to dry for a bit and brushed before turning out.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you told me this, boiling here this eve - retreated to the lounge.

I've just popped some soup on so I can go back outside and catch the last of rays on my roasting garden.


----------



## Ladyinred (1 June 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Jeez .....

If I've exercised my horses in hot weather their core temp is raised, after hosing the water scraped from them is noticibly much, much warmer than when applied. If left on the horse in hot sun it might actually increase their core temp - not the effect I'm after. So I would rather not turn them out soaking wet ... if it's ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I read something to this effect last year so now we scrape off all we can and only wash the really sweaty areas.


----------



## Tyssandi (1 June 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			Today after I'd ridden my horse was v sweaty so I hosed her off and then I turned her out and decided to take the dogs for a wander round the field... our fields run next to a lane and there was two people discussing my horses and I was listening to their conversation which basically was along the lines of how stupid I was for turning the horse out sopping wet... so can anyone think of a reason not to turn out a wet horse on a gloriously sunny afternoon and why it would be preferable for her to stand in a stuffy stable, just because she'd been hosed off?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because if you do the horse will roll and dry off


----------



## tallyho! (1 June 2017)

Tyssandi said:



			Maybe because if you do the horse will roll and dry off
		
Click to expand...

Yes and that should totally never ever happen to a horse.


----------



## thegreenergrass (2 June 2017)

The horses love it?????? Don't know what the people's point was lol. A horse rolling in the dirt when it's wet is like when we have just washed our hair and towel dry it. I bet they get the same feeling, it feels sooooooo gooooooooood!


----------



## eventer28 (2 June 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Assuming scraped off, have no issues turning mine out still damp. Wouldn't turn out in hot sun soaking wet though as sun just heats water on coat and they will overheat
		
Click to expand...

Hahahah - so funny! So do wet clothes on the line heat up faster than dry ones?


----------



## little_critter (2 June 2017)

teapot said:



			You're meant to drink hot drinks in warm/hot temps to raise your inner temperature, rather than drinking cold ones. 

I'm another not to turn out dripping/soaking wet - have always scraped off, left to dry for a bit and brushed before turning out.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you want to raise your inner temperature when you are already feeling hot??


----------



## teapot (2 June 2017)

little_critter said:



			Why do you want to raise your inner temperature when you are already feeling hot??
		
Click to expand...

Because you sweat more which in turn cools you down. Google it, lots of stuff about it.


----------



## little_critter (2 June 2017)

teapot said:



			Because you sweat more which in turn cools you down. Google it, lots of stuff about it.
		
Click to expand...

You sweat more because you've just made yourself hotter by drinking a hot drink!
Surely you would come to the same outcome by not drinking the hot drink and sweating a bit less.


----------



## Gypley (2 June 2017)

I also wont turn out dripping wet in scorching heat. My horse ends up far too hot. I feel its much better after a sweaty ride on a hot day to hose him off, scrape him and let him stand in the shade until he's more or less dry before turning out. 
I don't worry when its cooler, but we've had some scorchers in the south east recently and I wont turn out wet.


----------



## ycbm (2 June 2017)

little_critter said:



			You sweat more because you've just made yourself hotter by drinking a hot drink!
Surely you would come to the same outcome by not drinking the hot drink and sweating a bit less.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you look it up before refuting it?

Receptors for human sweating are in the stomach area. Heat them up and you sweat more. Drink a cold drink and you sweat less. That's the basics. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...drinks-really-cool-summer-experts-reveal.html


----------

